# Baby sweating while co-sleeping



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

My 7-week-old has been sleeping in bed, and we use our usual bedding (a top sheet and comforter) along with keeping the thermostat around 67 degrees F. Through the night whenever I wake to feed or change her, she is soaked with sweat as are the sheets. Is this ok? Should I be keeping the room cooler? Not having her under the same bedding as we are under? Is this normal? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you sure her diaper isn't leaking? I can't imagine a baby sweating that much at that age and temperature. Not saying it isn't happening, just curious.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Both my son and baby sweat a lot at night. What we are doing now is using lighter blankets and not dressing the baby up in mega thick sleepers. It seems to be working.


----------



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

I should have mentioned, she is dressed only in her diaper so we have skin-to-skin contact. So she's not wearing sleepers or other additional clothing.

And I'm sure it's not her diaper because even her hair is wet! It's crazy.


----------



## Lolafanana (Dec 29, 2005)

Alayna was the same way. My dh and I would be perfectly comfortable and she would be sweating through her jammies and bed. we started putting her in lightweight jammies and she still sweat all night. It eventually started getting better but she still is a very hot natured baby. Its nothing to worry about. Just do your best to keep her as comfy as possible and to not over heat her.


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saraisabee* 
I should have mentioned, she is dressed only in her diaper so we have skin-to-skin contact. So she's not wearing sleepers or other additional clothing.

And I'm sure it's not her diaper because even her hair is wet! It's crazy.

My baby sweats especially if we have skin to skin contact. She'll be fine laying next to me, but if her head is on my arm, it practically drips sweat. I feel for you, this was one of my biggest worries...lol...trying to keep my baby at a neutral temperature. I'm forever touching her trying to ascertain her temperature!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd was like that too. I found she did best in a shirt and diaper... something to soak up a bit of the sweat.

-Angela


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My DS is the same way. He sweats like crazy when he nurses, especially at night. No matter what kind of jammie he is in the back is super wet by morning. (although it WAS the diaper on several occasions)


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

It could be that the babe is getting too warm. Maybe try a sleeper and leave off the comforter?

DD would wake up when she was too warm, and we quickly learned not to tuck her in.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My son has this same issue, and was getting big red rashes on his back. The Dermatologist said it was because he was too hot at night. So we just put him in a diaper and a tshirt. It seems weird to me to have him in less clothing/under less blankets than us, but its what makes him happy!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS is very warm blooed so to speak. He sleeps in just a onsie (b/c he takes his diaper off if it isn't covered) while I sleep next to him in full pjs with a blanket.

He gets hot when we go out too, especially in the carseat, so I try not to overdress him. The only problem is that now people (mostly older) are constantly telling me my baby is cold and I should wrap him up.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

We had worse sweat with skin to skin. A cotton sleeper or onesie helps. Even now, her head still sweats a puddle. It seems worse when she nurses. It's like being in bed with a little heater.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

We have a night-sweater too and I've found that turning the heat to 63 at night helps us all sleep better. She still wakes up a bit warm but not as wet as she used to.


----------

